# δε > δεν



## nickel (Nov 11, 2009)

Μεσημεριανή γκρίνια. Με το «σα» δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα, ιδίως όταν ακολουθεί «ν»: «σα να λέμε». Βγαίνει από το «ωσάν» και μοιάζει σαν να το κουτσουρέψαμε κι από τις δύο μεριές, αλλά δεν με ενοχλεί ούτε με μπερδεύει να το βλέπω. Όταν γράφω, γράφω πάντα «σαν» εκτός αν έχω κάποιον διάλογο και απαιτείται η λαϊκή αύρα.

Το «ως», που στην αρχή το θέλανε με τόνο αν σήμαινε «έως», αλλά μετά τον καταργήσανε (δεν προκύπτει μπέρδεμα, σου λέει) —και μόνο ο Χάρης το τονίζει ακόμα, που λέει ο λόγος— δεν με ενοχλεί όπως και να ’ναι, πραγματικά δεν σε κάνει να κοντοσταθείς να σκεφτείς ποιο είναι.

Συμφωνώ πάντως με τον Χάρη όταν τονίζει το προτρεπτικό _γιά_: _Γιά στάσου! Γιά να δούμε!_ Βοηθάει.

Τσατίζομαι όταν δεν μπαίνουν κανονικά οι τόνοι στα ερωτηματικά _πώς_ και _πού_, αλλά αυτά είναι καραμπινάτα λάθη, σαν να μη βάζεις τόνο στο διαζευκτικό _ή_ — δεν υπάρχει η δικαιολογία ότι ακολουθούμε την άλφα ή τη βήτα σχολή, δεν υπάρχει σχολή που να λέει κάτι διαφορετικό από τη σχολική γραμματική. Δύο σχολές υπάρχουν για τον τονισμό των αντωνυμιών: πρέπει να βάζουμε τόνο στο «ο πατέρας μού έδωσε» όταν το «μου» δεν είναι κτητικό, αλλά, αν το ουσιαστικό που προηγείται είναι προπαροξύτονο, δεν απαιτείται τόνος («ο δάσκαλος μου έδωσε», δηλ. σε εμένα, και «ο δάσκαλός μου έδωσε», κτητικό). Υπάρχει όμως και άλλη σχολή, αφού κάποιοι βάζουν τόνο έτσι κι αλλιώς στο πρώτο για να μην αναγκάζουν τον αναγνώστη να μετράει συλλαβές.

Διάφορα παίζουν σε σχέση με το τελικό «ν» (θα πρέπει να γίνει χωριστό σημείωμα), αλλά μου ξέφυγε χτες μια αιτιατική «το κωδικό» και έσπευσα όταν το είδα να το διορθώσω για να μη θεωρηθεί ότι το χρησιμοποιούσα σαν ουδέτερο.

Οι τόνοι και τα «ν» σ’ αυτές και σε άλλες περιπτώσεις έναν κύριο σκοπό θα πρέπει να εξυπηρετούν: της σαφήνειας. Να διαβάζουμε και να καταλαβαίνουμε αμέσως, χωρίς να κοντοστεκόμαστε. Και το πρόβλημά μου είναι με το «δεν». Γράφω πάντοτε «δεν», δεν κάθομαι να σκεφτώ τι γράμμα ακολουθεί. Θα γράψω «δε» (όπως και «σα») μόνο σε διάλογο. «Δε με θέλει, σου λέω». (Αυτό έχουν κάνει τώρα με το αρσενικό «τον». Σου λένε: «Γράφ' τα όλα με “ν”, να μη χρειάζεται να σκέφτεσαι τι ακολουθεί». Προσθέτουν και οι άλλοι: «Να τα κάνουμε και όλα “την” να ξεμπερδεύουμε;». Αλλά η συζήτηση έχει να κάνει με τη φωνητική και την αισθητική του πράγματος, όχι με την κατανόηση — αν εξαιρέσουμε κάποια σαν τον «κωδικό».) 

Και θα έπρεπε να καθιερωθεί να γράφουμε όλοι «δεν» στον δοκιμιακό λόγο, ό,τι κι αν ακολουθεί. Για να μην το μπερδεύουμε με τον σύνδεσμο «δε» στις ελάχιστες περιπτώσεις που μπορεί να προκύψει σύγχυση. Αν κάποιος γράφει με συνέπεια «δεν» σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις (π.χ. «δεν θέλει», «δεν σημαίνει») λέει στον αναγνώστη ότι, αν πετάξει ένα «δε» σε κάποιο σημείο του γραπτού του, το πιθανότερο είναι ότι δεν πρόκειται για το αρνητικό μόριο. Υπάρχουν, δυστυχώς, περιπτώσεις που ένα «δε» σε αναγκάζει να τρέχεις να βρεις πώς χρησιμοποιεί το «δεν» ο συντάκτης του κειμένου (και να ελπίζεις να το κάνει με συνέπεια).

Την έπαθα έτσι σήμερα διαβάζοντας αυτό το κείμενο στα Νέα.

Λέει σε κάποιο σημείο:
Προτάσσοντας [ο Άρης Σπηλιωτόπουλος] την ανάγκη για ένα «πολυσυλλεκτικό κόμμα», αφήνει να εννοηθεί ότι βρίσκεται κοντά στις θέσεις της κ. Μπακογιάννη, αλλά ταυτόχρονα στηλιτεύει την απόφαση να μην ανοίξει η εκλογική διαδικασία και για τους φίλους της Ν.Δ. Πολιτικοί φίλοι του δε συντάσσονται με την υποψηφιότητα του κ. Σαμαρά.
Για να είμαι βέβαιος ότι δεν πρόκειται για «δεν» έπρεπε να ψάξω στο κείμενο, να βρω κάποια «δεν φαίνεται», «δεν συμβάλει» (για το ότι θα έπρεπε να είναι «συμβάλλει», άλλη φορά). Και πάλι δεν είμαι σίγουρος.

Το σχόλιο είναι καθαρά γλωσσικό. Αδιαφορώ παντελώς για τις προτιμήσεις των πολιτικών φίλων του κ. Σπηλιωτόπουλου.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 11, 2009)

Πάντως κι εγώ σε συμβάσεις και συναφή οπωσδήποτε «δεν», γιατί το «δε» προσφέρεται για παρανοήσεις. «Δε» μόνο στα βιβλία κι εκεί λόγω γραμμής του εκδοτικού.


----------



## SBE (Nov 11, 2009)

Συμφωνώ, αλλά στο παράδειγμα του Νικελ αν ήταν δε, δηλαδή αλλά, δεν θα έπρεπε να έχει κι ένα κόμμα μετά το δε; Πολιτικοί φίλοι του δε, συντάσσονται...


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 11, 2009)

Όχι, δεν χρειάζεται κόμμα γιατί τότε θα χωρίζεται το υποκείμενο από το ρήμα.


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 11, 2009)

Παντού και πάντα ν στο δεν!

Χωρίς συζήτηση για μένα...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 11, 2009)

nickel said:


> ...Γράφω πάντοτε «δεν», δεν κάθομαι να σκεφτώ τι γράμμα ακολουθεί. Θα γράψω «δε» (όπως και «σα») μόνο σε διάλογο. «Δε με θέλει, σου λέω»....



Και στο δικό μου style sheet ακριβώς έτσι για το «δεν» (αλλά όχι και για το «σα»)...


----------



## nickel (Nov 11, 2009)

Με την ευκαιρία, να προσθέσω και τα λήμματα για τον σύνδεσμο από τα δύο μεγάλα λεξικά:

[ΛΚΝ]
*δε* _σύνδ_. : (λόγ.) 1. αντιθετικός σε στερεότυπη εκφορά, προκειμένου να εκθέσει ο ομιλητής δύο ισοδύναμους όρους, προτάσεις: _αφενός μεν… αφετέρου δε_, από τη μια… από την άλλη: _Αφενός μεν δεν έχω τα χρήματα αφετέρου δε δεν το θεωρώ απαραίτητο_. _άλλοτε μεν… άλλοτε δε_, και άλλοτε, άλλοτε πάλι: _Άλλοτε μεν ήταν χαρούμενος, άλλοτε δε λυπημένος_. || σε θέση ουσιαστικού: _οι / τα μεν και οι / τα δε_, για πρόσωπα ή πράγματα που ομαδοποιούνται σε δύο κατηγορίες, ομάδες με βάση κάποιο κριτήριο: _Για τους μεν άντρες το όριο είναι τα εξήντα πέντε χρόνια, για τις δε γυναίκες τα εξήντα_. 2. ως μεταβατικός: _O δε μαθητής άκουγε προσεκτικά_.​
[ΛΝΕΓ]
*δε* _σύνδ_. χρησιμοποιείται 1. στη ΦΡ. *μεν... δε* (_ο μεν... ο δε, αυτός μεν... εκείνος δε, άλλος μεν... άλλος δε, εδώ μεν... εκεί δε, άλλοτε μεν... άλλοτε δε_ κ.ά.), με αντιθετική ή εναντιωματική σημασία, όταν ο ομιλητής θέλει να προβάλει μια δισκελή αντίθεση ή να αντιδιαστείλει έντονα μεταξύ τους δύο όρους [sic, αλλά δεν είναι λάθος, είναι για να... κοντοστέκεται κανείς]: _δεν μπορούμε να στηριχτούμε σε κανέναν, γιατί ο μεν ένας τα παρουσιάζει όλα ωραία και εύκολα, ο δε άλλος φέρνει την καταστροφή και την απελπισία_. 2. (συμπλεκτικά) για τη μετάβαση (μεταβατική χρήση τού _δε_) σε μια νέα πληροφορία, την οποία συνδέει με τα προηγούμενα: [...] _θα προσέθετα δε και το εξής_ || _αποφασίστηκε η λήψη μέτρων για τον αυστηρότερο έλεγχο των καυσαερίων, από τού χρόνου δε θα απαγορευθεί εντελώς η κυκλοφορία αυτοκινήτων σε ορισμένους κεντρικούς δρόμους_. 3. (με άλλους συνδέσμους χρονικούς, αιτιολογικούς, υποθετικούς) ως εμφατικός δείκτης, που επιτείνει την επιρρηματική σημασία των αντίστοιχων συνδέσμων: _πάντα τον φοβόταν, επειδή δε τώρα τελευταία ήταν ιδιαίτερα απειλητικός, θεώρησε καλό να πάρει τα μέτρα της_ || _καλό είναι να μην πίνεις, εάν δε πρόκειται να οδηγήσεις, ακόμα περισσότερο._​
Δεν υπάρχουν κόμματα, στο ΛΚΝ δεν βλέπω την προβληματική χρήση, ενώ στο ΛΝΕΓ υπάρχουν δύο παραδείγματα με προβληματικό «δε», που θα μπορούσαν να αναδιατυπωθούν (εγώ αυτό κάνω: «ενώ από του χρόνου θα απαγορευτεί», «εάν μάλιστα πρόκειται»).


----------



## Zazula (Nov 11, 2009)

Όταν γράψεις για το τελικό _ν_, μπορείς σε παρακαλώ να τονίσεις ότι *μ≠μπ* (δηλ. το _μπ_ διατηρεί το τελικό _ν_); Με εκνευρίζει αφάνταστα όταν βλέπω να λείπει πριν από _μπ_... Μια νοερή εσωτερική λούπα IF...THEN...ELSE χρειάζεται όταν βλέπουμε την επόμενη λέξη να αρχίζει με _μ_· ρίχνουμε μια κλεφτή ματιά και στο δεύτερο γράμμα, μπας κι είναι _π_.


----------



## Dr Moshe (Nov 12, 2009)

Εκτιμώ την ωραία ανάλυση που παρουσιάστηκε παραπάνω και το αναμφισβήτητο υπόβαθρο που τη στηρίζει. Εμμένω στην άποψη ότι ο ρόλος τού αναγνώστη έχει προτεραιότητα και, ως εκ τούτου, η πλεοναστική πληροφορία είναι πάντοτε προτιμότερη της ασάφειας.
Ας μου επιτραπεί μόνο να διατυπώσω μια επιφύλαξη ως προς τη θέση τού τελικού -ν πριν από λέξεις με αρκτικά _μπ-, ντ-, γκ-. _Διευκρινίζω ότι αναφέρομαι στο θηλυκό άρθρο _τη(ν) _και όχι στο αρσενικό _τον _ή στο αρνητικό _δεν_, όπου η λεξική ακεραιότητα είναι, όπως σημείωσα, επιβεβλημένη.
Οι λέξεις που αρχίζουν από _μπ-, ντ-, γκ-_ έχουν αρκτικό ηχηρό κλειστό σύμφωνο [b, d, g], το οποίο δεν προφέρεται κατά τη φωνοτακτική διαδοχή. Εφόσον οι συνεκφορές αυτές είναι άρρινες, η παρουσία τού τελικού -ν είναι περιττή. Συνεπώς, μπορούμε να γράψουμε: _τη μπάλα, τη ντροπή, τη γκρίνια, μη μπεις στον κόπο _κτλ. Φυσικά, σέβομαι την άποψη όσων διατηρούν καθολικά το τελικό -ν και σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις, για να μην επιβαρύνουν με κανόνες τον γραφέα, αλλά έχω τη γνώμη ότι η φωνητική πλευρά τού ζητήματος δεν θα πρέπει να αθετηθεί.
Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## nickel (Nov 12, 2009)

Είχαμε κάνει μια χαλαρή συζήτηση για το τελικό «ν» πριν από καιρό και είχα επισημάνει εκεί ότι για τα αρχικά _μπ_, _γκ_ και _ντ_ υπάρχουν δύο σχολές. Έτσι, ενώ το ΛΝΕΓ (πλαίσιο στο λήμμα «άρθρο» — για τους άλλους το λέω, Dr Moshe, δεν σου δείχνω τ' αμπελοχώραφά σου :) ) γράφει:
Προβλήματα εμφανίζει η χρήση τού τελικού _-ν_ προ των συμφώνων _μπ, ντ, γκ_. Φωνητικά το _-ν_ στις περιπτώσεις αυτές δεν είναι αισθητό στους ομιλητές, γι' αυτό είναι καλύτερο να αποφεύγεται η δήλωσή του στη γραφή: _τη μπόρα, τη ντουλάπα, τη γκρίνια_. Παρά ταύτα, η σχολική γραμματική διδάσκει τη γραφή τού _-ν_ και στις περιπτώσεις αυτές.​όπως λέει κι εκεί, στη νέα σχολική γραμματική εξακολουθούμε να έχουμε «κ, π, τ, γκ, μπ, ντ, τσ, τζ, ξ, ψ». Το ίδιο και στο πρόσφατο _Κόκκινο βιβλιαράκι του κειμενογράφου_.

Εγώ τώρα να πω την απλοϊκή μου σκέψη:

Το «η μπανάνα» προφέρεται [i banána]. Το «τύμπανο» προφέρεται [tímbano] (κατά ΛΚΝ) και, προσθέτω, από κάποιους [tíbano] (αλλά από κανέναν [tímpano], με εξαίρεση ίσως συνεργάτες του Τρίτου). Στην αιτιατική της _μπανάνας_, κατά αναλογία, προφέρουμε [timbanána] («την μπανάνα») ή [tibanána] («τη μπανάνα»), άρα είναι πραγματικά δύο οι σχολές, διότι με δύο τρόπους τα προφέρουν αυτά οι Έλληνες.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 12, 2009)

Σχετικά με το τελικό _ν_ και την ορθολογική _φωνολογική_ του αντιμετώπιση, η θέση τής ΕΛΕΤΟ αναλύεται στο Ορόγραμμα Νο. 48:

Ο κανόνας αυτός [ενν. της επίσημης Σχολικής Γραμματικής], ενώ είναι αποτέλεσμα της *φωνολογίας* της ελληνικής γλώσσας, ασχολείται με τη *φύλαξη *ή την *απώλεια *του *ν *και παρασιωπά το σπουδαιότερο: *τη δραστική αλλαγή που προκαλεί με την παρουσία του αυτό το ν τόσο στον εαυτό του όσο και στο περιβάλλον του και συγκεκριμένα στο σύμφωνο που το ακολουθεί*.

Αν κάποτε αποφασιστεί να διδάσκεται ουσιαστικά και η προφορική ελληνική γλώσσα με τη φωνολογία και ορθοφωνία της, θα διαπιστώσει ο αναθεωρητής αυτού του κανόνα ότι είναι λογικότερο να εστιαστεί στα «*πάθη*» αυτού του γράμματος παρά να «παίζει» με την «*παρουσία*» ή «*απουσία*» του. Το τελικό ν δηλαδή σε όλες τις παραπάνω περιπτώσεις θα πρέπει να *γράφεται*, αλλά σε κάποιες από αυτές θα είναι «*άφωνο*», όπως το ένα *β* της λέξης Σάββατο και όπως το μεσαίο *π* της Πέμπτης, που ενώ υπάρχουν και γράφονται, *δεν προφέρονται*.

[...]

*2. *Στον προφορικό λόγο, όταν οι λέξεις προφέρονται *αργά,* *μία*-*μία* και *τονισμένες* το τελικό ν των ανωτέρω λέξεων *προφέρεται ως κανονικό (*γλωσσοφατνιακό*) ν σε κάθε περίπτωση. *Επιπλέον, αυτό *δεν* προκαλεί *καμιά αλλοίωση* του συμφώνου που το ακολουθεί (γιατί έχει ήδη προηγηθεί παύση #). 
*Παράδειγμα 1: <*_Έναν λόγο σου είπα: Μην θυμώσεις τον διευθυντή! Εσύ δεν με άκουσες!_>
/*έ*ναν # λ*ό*γο # σuίπα ## μ*ί*ν # θιμ*ό*σις # τον # διεφθινd*ί* ## εσ*ί* # δ*έ*ν # μεάκuσεσ/
*Παράδειγμα 2:* <_Σου είπα: Μην κάνεις τον παντογνώστη! Εσύ δεν κατάλαβες!_>
/σuίπα ## μ*ί*ν # κάνισ # τον # πανdογνόστι ## εσ*ί* # δ*έ*ν # κατάλαβεσ/.

[...]

*4. *Στον *ρέοντα* προφορικό λόγο, _όταν η λέξη που ακολουθεί μια από τις προαναφερόμενες λέξεις_ _αρχίζει από *φωνήεν *ή *στιγμιαίο σύμφωνο <*κ, π, τ, γκ, μπ, ντ, τσ, τζ> ή *διπλό σύμφωνο* _<_ξ, ψ_>_. _και *δεν* χωρίζεται από αυτήν με παύση, δηλαδή συναποτελεί με αυτήν *ένα και το αυτό* *εκφώνημα,* τότε το* τελικό ν **όχι μόνο ακούγεται **αλλά η συνάρθρωσή του με το ακόλουθο σύμφωνο, συνήθως, επιφέρει αλλοιώσεις στο ένα ή και στα δύο από τα συναρθρούμενα σύμφωνα*_. _Συγκεκριμένα:
[...]
στ) <ν>+<μπ> = /*μ**b*/ (το γλωσσοφατνιακό /ν/ μετατρέπεται σε χειλικό –διπλοχειλικό– /*μ*/ ενώ το ηχηρό στιγμιαίο διπλοχειλικό /b/ δεν αλλάζει)
π.χ. <_την μπίρα_> =_ /*τιμ*_*b**ίρα*_/, _<_δεν μπαίνω_> =_ /*δέμ*_*b**ένο*_/_
[...]

Ώστε, συνοψίζοντας:
α) το τελικό ν στη *συμπροφορά* του με το επόμενο *εξακολουθη­τικό *σύμφωνο –κατά κανόνα– *εξαφανίζεται, *ενώ όταν λέγονται *αργά* και *μία-μία*, με έμφαση, οι λέξεις_ παραμένει γλωσσοφατνιακό /*ν/*_. Επομένως, στη γραφή θα πρέπει *να μην παραλείπεται*.
β) το τελικό ν στη *συμπροφορά* του με το επόμενο *φωνήεν* ή *στιγμιαίο* σύμφωνο *διατηρεί την ρινικότητά του, *_δηλαδή είτε παραμένει γλωσσοφατνιακό /*ν/*, είτε μετατρέπεται σε διπλοχειλικό /*μ/ *_είτε _μετατρέπεται σε ουρανικό (μαλακοϋπε­ρωικό) _/ŋ / .
Ταυτόχρονα, όμως, προσδίδει ηχηρότητα στα άηχα σύμφωνα που ακολουθούν (τα άηχα /τ/, /κ/, /π/, /τσ/, /κσ/, /πσ/ μετατρέπονται στα αντίστοιχα ηχηρά /d/, /g/, /b/, /dζ/, /gζ/, /bζ/).


----------



## nickel (Nov 12, 2009)

Μονόπλευρα τα βλέπει η ΕΛΕΤΟ. Είναι πιθανό οι περισσότεροι να προφέρουν [líŋgas] όταν διαβάζουν _λύγκας_, ιδιαίτερα αν ξέρουν αγγλικά και σκέφτονται το lynx.
Από την άλλη, νομίζω ότι λέμε [líga] όταν μιλάμε για _Λίγκα του Βορρά_ ή _σουπερλίγκα_.

Και, τέλος πάντων, έχει γίνει καμιά μέτρηση να ξέρουμε τα «αγγλικά» πόσοι τα προφέρουν [aŋgliká] και πόσοι [agliká]; Ομοίως, πόσοι λένε «τη γκάφα» και πόσοι «την γκάφα»: δηλαδή, πόσοι λένε [tigáfa] και πόσοι [tiŋgáfa] — όχι τι γράφουν.


(Συνέχεια το βράδυ.)


----------



## Zazula (Nov 12, 2009)

Καθόλου μονόπλευρα δεν τα βλέπει στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα η ΕΛΕΤΟ κατά τη γνώμη μου. Η άποψη «το τελικό ν δηλαδή σε όλες τις παραπάνω περιπτώσεις θα πρέπει να *γράφεται*, αλλά σε κάποιες από αυτές θα είναι «*άφωνο*», όπως το ένα *β* της λέξης Σάββατο και όπως το μεσαίο *π* της Πέμπτης, που ενώ υπάρχουν και γράφονται, *δεν προφέρονται*» είναι, φρονώ, η σοφότερη λύση. Ούτε η εκφορά, προσωπική ή τοπική, μπορεί να είναι κριτήριο — κι ούτε επομένως να μετράμε με στατιστικές μεθόδους τι λέει ο ένας και τι ο άλλος. Σε τόσα και τόσα πράγματα (πρβλ π.χ. τονισμός) ΔΕΝ γράφουμε αυτό που εκφέρουμε, γιατί έχουμε κολλήσει με τόση μανία στο τελικό _ν_ αδυνατώ να το καταλάβω. Πρόκειται ίσως για τις λιγότερο παραγωγικές ώρες στη διδασκαλία της ελληνικής γλώσσας, χωρίς το παραμικρό ουσιαστικό αντίκρυσμα.


----------



## argyro (Nov 12, 2009)

Μέχρι κάποια χρόνια πριν δεν το έβαζα το -ν- στον δεν, αναλόγως του τι ακολουθούσε.
Στη συνέχεια, μου επέβαλλαν να το βάζω πάντα (σε δημοσιογραφικά κείμενα - δικά μου). 
Μετά, σε ένα περιοδικό (μεταφραστική εργασία) μου είπαν να μην το βάζω. Τώρα, σε δύο σεμινάρια που έχω παρακολουθήσει, στο ένα άκουσα "ακολουθούμε την εθνική γραμματική και δεν το βάζουμε το -ν- αν δεν είναι απαραίτητο", στο δεύτερο να το βάζω πάντα στα επιστημονικά, αλλά και στα λογοτεχνικά, εκτός αν θέλω ντε και καλά να αποδώσω προφορικότητα.
Τελοσπάντων, τελικά κατέληξα να το βάζω οπωσδήποτε στα επιστημονικά και πιο "απαιτητικά" κείμενα. Όσο για τα πιο "απλά" κείμενα, προς το παρόν ακολουθώ οδηγίες και δεν το βάζω - ευτυχώς, είναι (σχεδόν) απίθανο σε αυτά να χρησιμοποιήσω το (μεν...) δε.
Έτσι κι αλλιώς, νομίζω πως σε κάτι τέτοια, ο καθένας έχει τον τρόπο του και ίσως να είναι αυστηρό το να κρίνουμε κάτι λάθος. 
Αν και δεν θα με πείραζε να καταλήγαμε κάπου...


----------



## Earion (Apr 23, 2010)

Επισημαίνω κάτι άλλο που έχει να κάνει με τη στίξη: στο #3 ειπώθηκε ότι μετά το "δε" χρειάζεται κόμμα (Πολιτικοί φίλοι του δε, συντάσσονται...). Όχι βέβαια, δεν χρειάζεται· κι όμως βλέπω όλο και συχνότερα όχι μόνο κόμμα μετά αλλά και πριν το "δε". Σαν να έλεγε, για παράδειγμα, Πολιτικοί φίλοι του, δε, συντάσσονται.... Μέχρι στιγμής το έχω δει μόνο σε εφημερίδες και μου μεταφέρει μιαν έντονη αμηχανία εκ μέρους του συντάκτη. Δεν ξέρει τι να το κάνει. Μου θυμίζει τη χρήση των εισαγωγικών "σαν λαβίδα ή σαν γάντια" (κατά την εύστοχη παρομοίωση του Σαραντάκου).


----------



## cypriot (Mar 21, 2011)

*δε, δεν*

"Ο Νίκος δε θανατώθηκε παρά τη θέλησή του."
Τι θέλει να πει η πρόταση αυτή;

Δεν θα ήταν καλύτερα το _δεν_ να διατηρούσε πάντοτε το τελικό ν;

mod's note: Σε μετακόμισα στο σχετικό νήμα.


----------



## nickel (Mar 21, 2011)

Αυτό είναι σχόλιο για το _δε / δεν_ ή έχεις πραγματικά τη συγκεκριμένη πρόταση (που μπάζει από πολλές μεριές). Αν το δεύτερο, καλύτερα να γίνει συζήτηση σε ξεχωριστό νήμα, αλλά με περισσότερες πληροφορίες. Συγκεκριμένα, αν το «δε» δεν είναι αρνητικό μόριο, θα έχει οπωσδήποτε να κάνει με το τι προηγείται.


----------

